# The Kessil a360we Tuna Sun LED



## JimTemp (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a 45 gal. planted community tank. It's 37" long , 13" wide and 24" deep. I'm looking into upgrading the inadequate Aqueon stock daylight strip that's on there now. I've looked into various fixtures, both LED fixtures and T5ho. With my 24" depth, I was frustrated with their ability to cover this depth beyond "low" or "medium to low" ratings for plants (although the T5ho tubes apparently can). I'm currently leaning towards the Kessil Tuna Sun, using their "arm" to position over the tank, and also getting the controller. I'm hoping one of these units would be sufficient, at least for now. I'd also remove the Aqueon Hood and leave the top of the tank open. I'd appreciate any feedback or suggestions from anyone with experience or knowledge of these. Thanks.


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

Many of the measurements for fixtures are taken in tanks wider than yours (eg. 18" or 24") and with glass, a good amount of the light that hits the edge of the tank is bounced back into the tank at the same angle it hit the glass with. This means you will get a higher amount of light at the substrate than what is shown in many PAR tests on wider tanks. I don't have experience with your particular tank size, but looking at peoples' experiences with typical 55 gallons (3" shorter but similar width), most lights tailored to planted tanks will work out fine. You can always add a second light if a single bar doesn't work adequately.


----------



## JimTemp (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks! Because my tank has a middle divider/support over the top, I looked into getting two 160 Tuna Suns instead of the one 360. The feedback from my LFS was that it woudn't have the same quality of intensity or spectrum as the single 360. He thought I could position it, angle it (using their flexible goosneck) and/or raise it to get around the dividing strip.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting. I would think the spectrum from the 160 Tuna Sun would be the same as the 360 Tuna Sun - obviously with less power. My opinion would be (2) 160 tuna suns would give a much better horizontal spread of light in your 37" long tank. The 13" front to back should not be any problem with either light. Guess I am just not a fan of using a single source of light and mounting it directly over a plastic divider.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree with Immortal1, I'd do two pendants instead of one. The brace will create a shadow, whether that shadow is dead center or off to one side. You could set it off to either side, but then you're going to have much lower PAR ratings on the far side of the tank. If you wanted to do an "island" scape off in a corner, I could see that working, but I'd consider going with two pendants for better, more equal light distribution.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

One 360 would be silly w/ a divider...no matter how you bend it..
Unless you want a gradient effect..
first picture the hotspot over the center..









Then picture all your plants bending to the tilted light..



Kessil "sweet spot" is 24x24 so one is already "short" at 37"


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

I just bought 3 of them and they are in my build log. I think the 2 160’s would be better than one 360. You arent going ro run them at 100% intensity anyway. I was told I could eun the 160 by kessil and be fine on my 180g. 

If you have any questions about them let me know!!


----------



## JimTemp (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! The plan was "if one 360 doesn't work, maybe I'll add another". But it looks like two 160's makes sense. And, would two 360's be overkill anyway? And what is the effect on the fish?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmmm, not very good with finding just the right picture but I am thinking "fish with sunglasses" maybe "fish on fire"? Anyway, for your 45g the 160's would be more than enough


----------



## JimTemp (Feb 22, 2018)

Too funny. Well, 2 160's it is. I think my LFS guy thinks I'm growing corals. He actually suggested I get two 360's and he'd throw in the remote!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

https://www.21ledusa.com/Flood_light_100w_6000k_day_white_p/fl100w.htm

This fixture shut kessil down for me for 60 dollars.  if you dont mind the size flood lights in the 6000k-6500k range work great, this light can deliver >100 par 24 inches deep and 1 can light up to a 2x3ft space. I use this on my 60 cube, it saved me over 200 dollars and grows everything I put under it and makes my tank shimmer beautifully.


----------

